# Certification >  Easiest Certification Program

## fred

Is there such a certification that is easiest to take? I mean you should know about the program before going for a certification exam. But in terms of problem solving of exams, which certifications has the easiest to answer?

I hope the people who have taken the certification exams could help us here.

----------


## Subodh K

Each certification has its own standard and the certification u achieve should be related to the JOB ROLE u r looking for or either for currently working. So there is nothing called easy certification. They all are at same level.

----------


## GregMark

We could classify any Certification Program as Easiest or Hard.This is based on personal preference. But I could surely guide you if you tell me your interest,your educational background ,professional exp,...

----------


## manisha.sinha

Offhand, one of the easiest is the ground level sun certification for Java , or OCA ground level.Pretty basic question and if u have worked for some time, can easily handle the questions. Ofcourse , depends on what u fidn easy.

----------

